# Green Addiction (Pic Heavy)



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Long time lurker recent poster bored on a Sunday… I figured I’d take some pics and share the viv I built. Its been up and running for about 4 months now and I have to say this has definitely turned into an addiction  Everyday I have to keep myself from starting another build lol. Its amazing how much you learn after a build and how much you want to make use of that info immediately  Anyways, this is my first real build.

I put a few Sphaerodactylus geckos in it after it was up and running for about 3 months and I’m looking to put 2 PDF’s in it in another month or so. Not sure what yet, but something bold that will make use of all the vertical space. Its an Exo 24x18x36. 

Enjoy…

Chris


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Beautiful I love it


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful tank! What kind of moss is that? For it to look like that after 3 months ....I want it


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

jarteta97 said:


> Beautiful tank! What kind of moss is that? For it to look like that after 3 months ....I want it


Thanks, I grabbed it from my yard... I just found out that its a liverwort called Plagiochila.


----------



## jonjoyce346 (Oct 15, 2014)

Duuuuude this is badass!!! Very tastefully planted, everything looks to be thriving.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

24 x 36. That's gotta be a lot of fun to play with. 

Great looking setup! Looks like you're getting some fantastic growth there.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks! It was a lot of fun... 

Yeah I've been really lucky, I thought I would lose a few things but everything has been growing like crazy. 



inka4040 said:


> 24 x 36. That's gotta be a lot of fun to play with.
> 
> Great looking setup! Looks like you're getting some fantastic growth there.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Excellent looking tank here, great job. What are you using to light this thing?


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

I like it! Very well done.

More details?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks. Jungle Hobbies LED. Great light.



JPP said:


> Excellent looking tank here, great job. What are you using to light this thing?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, what would you like to know?



fullmonti said:


> I like it! Very well done.
> 
> More details?


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Nothing in particular. I like build photos so we can see how others did things & how they work. 

Such a nice tank, wanted to see or know more about it.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful! I second the request for build photos or descriptions. I love the geckos too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

wow! beautifully done. Really, I'd love to see how you put this together. Is it 36 high?


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

OP says 24x18x36 exo so yes 36 high.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

ChrisAZ said:


> Beautiful! I second the request for build photos or descriptions. I love the geckos too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





emallard25 said:


> wow! beautifully done. Really, I'd love to see how you put this together. Is it 36 high?



Thanks... I don't have build photos but I'll tell you a little about the process.

This was originally intended for a Giant New Caledonian gecko which I already own. As large as these geckos are they don't like large set ups and big open spaces in general. So since I went with an 36 xtall I felt that I needed to cover both sides. I also basically painted the entire exo from the inside with black silicone to block the view of all the foam and what not. 

I decided to build a big centerpiece hide into the set up as I figured if it felt more secure it would feel comfortable enough to be seen. I already had this beautiful huge piece of cork that I got from a nursery (that hadn't heard of the herp trade I guess) for $14... 

I drilled a hole in it so she could enter and I put a shelf on the inside so it could lay horizontally (prevents a health condition) and outside so I could place a feeding dish on it. I hate gecko tanks with plastic dishes lying around. 

Anyway, I loved the way it came out and knew the gecko would too. Then came the planting and that is where the addiction part comes in lol. I already love orchids and most of my favorite builds on here are orchid heavy. I also love marcgravia and interesting vines in general. I figured I'd just look and see and maybe I could find something that would work and not be destroyed by the godzilla that would live inside 

I love orchids for the plant not the blooms. The ones I like remind me of corals from SW tanks. I quickly became addicted to picking them out online and purchased a few from Andy's orchids. Then I heard of J & L orchids which is an hour from me. When I went in there it was over lol I knew then that this was no longer a Giant Gecko tank lol

btw if you can go to J & L (or Andy's I'm sure too) you have too because its a whole different ball game when you can see the plant and pick out the right one for a specific spot. Anyways, there are like 20 different orchid species in there and a number of duplicates. 

Long story short lol I needed a new inhabitant so I picked the geckos you see pictured. Its like a giant emerald city to them. It really is a blast watching them interact in there and they can't damage anything. Part of the fun is watching them climb on the already beautiful orchids.

I love how it came out and I'm especially proud that it doesn't look like the same old same old. I hate broms btw no offense lol


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Almost forgot, since my giant gecko isn't in there I filled the hide all the way to the top with leaf litter (2 species of ficus, avocado, fig, and oak leaves). In my experience these leaves are absolutely loved by micro fauna.

This has led to a ridiculous amount of springtails and isos. If I didn't have to supplement I would never have to feed this set up.

Also, I didn't black out the back of the hide specifically (literally the same shape) so I could monitor water level on the bottom and see what is happening inside. The set up is like 3 feet away from the wall so you can stand behind it.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

You did an amazing job! That looks very simplistically natural and great!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks! Sorry I didn't mention you guys lol



JoshsFrogsPlants said:


> You did an amazing job! That looks very simplistically natural and great!


----------



## thomasr4 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bro, like the natural feel to the tank.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your viv is really amazing. No expert in geckos and Sphaerodactylus spp. Are they S. elegans?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks... That's correct. I was living in Florida for a while and these guys loved climbing the outside walls of the house I was living in. They were so much fun to watch and so abundant I decided to catch a few. 

I kept them in quarantine for awhile, had a vet do a fecal and when that came up negative for parasites I put them in it. Def happy with my choice. It was between these guys and morning geckos.



rigel10 said:


> Your viv is really amazing. No expert in geckos and Sphaerodactylus spp. Are they S. elegans?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The tank looks great. Good job considering it's your first!


----------



## Source (Dec 11, 2015)

v i


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Updates:


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

New growth: side by side










New growth: side by side 2


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome setup....


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Amazing 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great setup. Look at all those misting nozzles!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

What kind of moss do you have in this? Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautifully done. geckos look great in there as well.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

That's an amazing viv. It's just stunning.


----------



## Mike5401 (Nov 21, 2015)

Freaking amazing, this has to be one of the best tanks I've seen! The plant choice/growth is awesome. Looks like a real piece of the jungle.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the comments and interest everyone, much appreciated 

Its a lot of fun to watch this set up progress  Everyday I'm amazed at how fast all of the plants and moss have been growing... 


__There are lots of diff types of moss and liverworts, all of which I either collected or came in on one of the orchids. (Don't know the names) They are all temperate and have been thriving for the last year without issue...


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome tank!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Just as everyone else has already said - this is really an amazing setup. The plant choice and growth is absolutely stellar. I really like how natural it looks - especially in some of those close up pictures. Truly a great set up and very inspiring! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you have any construction shots? This is my favorite viv I've seen on here yet!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Sphearodactylus elegans 

This tank is absolutely incredible . You are an artist for sure !


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Gibbs.JP, much appreciated! Your sentiments are especially meaningful since I'm a big fan of your work:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/272914-first-viv-18x18x24.html

Although your design failed it still looks super cool and jungle like  You are a natural  





Gibbs.JP said:


> Just as everyone else has already said - this is really an amazing setup. The plant choice and growth is absolutely stellar. I really like how natural it looks - especially in some of those close up pictures. Truly a great set up and very inspiring! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Updates 

I finally pulled the trigger and got my first frogs 





They are more amazing than I could have imagined. Got a group of 4 froglets with more on the way... So much fun to watch couldn't be happier.


----------



## Temp6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Brilliant setup. I'd love to know more about the background and how you managed to turn it into a completely green wall. Is the background made with great stuff silicone and coco fiber? If it is how did go about seeding/spreading the moss/liverwort in order to achieve this look?

Also, what's your misting schedule and ventilation setup?

Beautiful stuff man hope to work towards this in the future. 




-KT


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, the background/ centerpiece is one giant piece of cork bark... Its hollow and is filled to the top with leaf litter. 

The amount of surface area this creates has led to a huge amount of springtails and isopods which I let establish for months before putting any livestock in. 

This also creates tons of extra habitat for the geckos and frogs to hunt and set up territories in. I only need to feed this tank because of supplementation. All that said the frogs and geckos are always out.

The success I've had with plant growth, especially the orchids, is because of a combination of strong lighting great ventilation and making sure every where I want the moss to grow gets enough water. Sounds easy but this was not easy since I'm trying to avoid any hand misting.

I mist 3 times a day currently but it changes. I have one round vent at the top with a fan sitting on top. The fan is powerful so it creates great airflow throughout the viv even at the very bottom.

As far as all the moss growing, I just placed it in a few spots and it just took off. I guess it likes its environment  Also I avoided plants like broms as they block too much light. I also hate how broms make set ups all look the same and only seem to look good just after planting. 






Temp6 said:


> Brilliant setup. I'd love to know more about the background and how you managed to turn it into a completely green wall. Is the background made with great stuff silicone and coco fiber? If it is how did go about seeding/spreading the moss/liverwort in order to achieve this look?
> 
> Also, what's your misting schedule and ventilation setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## Temp6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonderful insight.. I appreciate all the details you've provided thank you.

No doubt that fan/vent is one of the major keys the tremendous plant success you've had here. 


-KT


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

FTS Update:


----------



## dendrobro (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing tank, are the geckos in there with the leucs?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

dendrobro said:


> Amazing tank, are the geckos in there with the leucs?


Thanks and you are correct...


----------



## Peaceofthetropic (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Found my first CB Sphaerodactylus elegans hatchling. Saw him/her for the first time today but based on its size it looks like it may have been growing in there for at least a couple weeks; hard to tell since they are so tiny… 

I’ve seen at least 2 eggs so who knows how many are actually in there… I have not intervened at all (i.e. pulling eggs, incubation etc.)

Fun random surprise to say the least  Hope you enjoy…


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Beutiful little guy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks great! I like orchids for their foliage too. Would you please share about any orchids/plants/moss that didn't do well and why? 
I have a few specific questions as well:
1-What size/brand of fan is that?
2-Does it blow air in or pull air out of the vivarium?
3-Does the fan run all the time?
4-How long do your misters run for?
5-Do you run your light at full power and how long is it on each day?
Thanks for anything your willing to share about this vivarium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Your hardscape and planting is beautiful! Makes me want to shrink down to frog-size and really check it out. 

And, I love the geckos! My 55 would be a happy place with those. Now, to find someone in Florida to catch me a couple...


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Fingolfin said:


> Beutiful little guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Little bastard brings out the fatherly instincts lol 



ChrisAZ said:


> Looks great! I like orchids for their foliage too. Would you please share about any orchids/plants/moss that didn't do well and why?
> I have a few specific questions as well:
> 1-What size/brand of fan is that?
> 2-Does it blow air in or pull air out of the vivarium?
> ...


Thanks Chris and much appreciated… PM sent, This will be a long response lol


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Reefluvr said:


> Your hardscape and planting is beautiful! Makes me want to shrink down to frog-size and really check it out.
> 
> And, I love the geckos! My 55 would be a happy place with those. Now, to find someone in Florida to catch me a couple...


Thanks man… Its really been such a blast working on this set up. That compliment means a lot as thats what I always think when I see a set up I like. Just want to go for a walk in there 

And yeah, I couldn’t be happier with this combo of inhabitants… The frogs have the personality of goofy dogs and the geckos are like cats. The only difference being that as far as the frogs are concerned the geckos might as well be in another dimension. 

The geckos are always watching them like, wtf is this guy doing lol, as they slyly go back about their business, hunting or doing the show off dance push up walk or slow motion air tail whipping. They literally have more personality than a lot of people I know lol

I don’t live in Florida any more, they were a parting gift since I used to love watching their antics on my deck, in my yard, in my house, in my bathroom, in my garage lol… They were literally everywhere down there especially on my property. Around the time I left I started hearing a number of Tokay geckos calling at dusk so who knows if they are still as abundant. You could literally hear those things sweeping across the island over time. 

I do have 2 extra males that didn’t do well in my tanks political system. I removed them and got them back to tip top shape. Now they are fat and healthy and living in a temp set up. My friend has them while he decides if he wants to keep them or not. If he doesn’t and you’re serious I’m sure we can work something out.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just one more for all the fathers and mothers of course


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Not a man. Definitely the other. 

I've always loved geckos. My first tat is a gecko. A few years ago, after a visit to my Dad's place in Mexico, I got a wild hair and bought a couple "house geckos" from the local petshop and set them free in my house. It was awesome. Unfortunately, that wasn't well thought out. I had cats at the time. They enjoyed them, too.  The cats got rehomed. I really love geckos. 

I would LOVE them if the current plan doesn't work out. If that happens, lets talk.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

I always forget not to assume. Sorry about that…

Very cool, couldn’t agree more. I currently have 2 types. They are all pretty cool in their own right. If you like them in your house you should move to the Florida Keys... The geckos will be in your house whether you like it or not and regardless of any cats. While I was living there I had my house tented for termites and the day I got back in I saw one.

I’ll definitely let you know, I really want them to end up with someone who will appreciate and take care of them.


----------



## PlantDaddyPHL (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow your setup is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kiksgeckos (Jul 5, 2016)

Gorgeous enclosure!! I love all the green and am planning something similar for a 29 gallon I have 
Would you happen to have a list of plants you used?


----------

